# Nagoya, Japan



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nagoya is Japan's 3rd city. Population 2,24 million, metro 10 million, it's 1 of the largest metropolitan areas in the world, but only the 3rd in Japan. It's a city that is often passed by tourist, there are some important in the region, but the city itself lacks the sites that will attract more people. But it's an interesting city, worth a visit for urban tourist. 

The skyline is a bit modest for a city this size. There's a cluster around the central station, with some lonely towers scattered around the city. The 1st 5 pictures are from the skyscrapers around the station. 



IMG_7649 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7657 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The most recognizable tower is the 170m towers Mode Gakuen Spiral Towers, built in 2008.



IMG_7667 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7676 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7678 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Later more of the skyline.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

But first I will take you to Osu, a shopping district in the southern part of the city center.


IMG_7686 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7706 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7796 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The luxury bum life, Nogaya's version of Skid Row underneath one of the highways crossing the city, This is one of those only in Japan things, but this time for real. 


IMG_7837 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Coming into Osu, with the typical Japanese covered walkways. 


IMG_7851 by Momo1435, on Flickr


And behind the busy roads you will find the small quieter streets, including temples and shrines. 


IMG_7854 by Momo1435, on Flickr


I was going to this shop, not to have a Kebab, it's the on the 2nd floor that has my interest. 


IMG_7861 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The shopping area is a real mix of popular, trendy and nerdy shops. 


IMG_7879 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7883 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7890 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7899 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7906 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7909 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7911 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7932 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7939 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7950 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7961 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7966 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7988 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7990 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Nagoya :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Sakae*

Sakae is the main neighborhood in central Nagoya. It has an interesting mix of smaller and larger buildings, you will find the large department stores here next to small bars and restaurants. The diversity gives it a very nice vibe, I hope that comes of in the pictures.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7996 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8001 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8008 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8015 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8021 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8030 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8032 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8040 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8053 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8056 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8073 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8093 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8085 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8096 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8110 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8154 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8172 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8181 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8185 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8194 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nagoya seems like a city worth visiting! Cities that are not typically tourist cities are usually very interesting.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the city is really large, being the third city -
Also, I like that cluster of sleek and iconic skyscrapers


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Sakae continued



IMG_8233 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8248 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8263 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8266 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8282 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8285 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8290 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8298 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8314 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8324 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8345 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8358 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8364 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8371 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8376 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8388 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8408 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Nagoya TV Tower*

The Nagoya TV Tower was constructed in 1954 and is 180m tall. It has an observation decks at 90m (indoor) and 100m (outdoor). You will get a very good view over the city, especially towards the skyline around the station.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8422 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8430 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8439 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8453 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8474 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8486 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8534 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8575 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8655 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Oasis 21*

This is the mall / bus station seen in my previous post, the blob on the square.


IMG_8726 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8756 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8818 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8956 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8983 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8977 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Nagoya has a beautiful skyline. The buildings are sleek and reflect contemporary trends in architecture. As always, the ground level photos reveal a careful consideration for landscaping in avenues and sidewalks.

The vibe I get from the photos is that the city looks very prosperous and with a booming commercial scene. The architecture of mid rise buildings has an industrial look. Anyone who loves to take photos of skylines would be delighted to visit the observation tower to get a complete glimpse of the dense urban atmosphere and flashy skyscrapers.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*SCMaglev and Railway Park*

This is Nagoya's railway museum for the Central Japan Railway Company (JR Tokai), the main attractions in this museum are several Shinkansen trains and one of the Maglev prototypes.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

MLX01 Maglev car No. MLX01-1 


IMG_9406 by Momo1435, on Flickr


300 Series Shinkansen prototype car


IMG_9436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


700 - 300 - 100 - 0 noses


IMG_9467 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The youngest Shinkansen in the museum, the 700 series which is still in service, but many sets are being retired right now.


IMG_9473 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The 300 Series, which is probably the least remarkable looking Shinkansen, but I do like it very much.


IMG_9476 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9480 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9495 by Momo1435, on Flickr


100 series


IMG_9489 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9522 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The original Shinkansen, the 0 series, this series started the modern High Speed Rail, a true legendary train.


IMG_9492 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9505 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Class 922 Doctor Yellow, these trains are used to inspect the Shinkansen tracks. 


IMG_9557 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9671 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9706 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Nagoya Station area by night*

The whole area lights up.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9022 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9053 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9067 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9086 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9089 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9155 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9200 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9210 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9225 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9331 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9282 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9317 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Ogawa Station -> Kariya Station*

Ogawa Station is a small station on the JR Taketoyo line in Higashiura in the Chita District in Aichi Prefectur. Nagoya is the main city in this prefecture, Higashiura lies south of the city in an area that can be discribed as a mix between suburbun and rural. 

The reason for this particular walk was to visit a building site in neighboring Kariya, which is a bigger suburb of Nagoya on the other side of the river separating the 2 places. The 1st part of this subseries are the pictures taken in Higashiura and of the river.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ogawa Station, it's a small elevated station.


IMG_1433 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Directly next to the station there's a big suburban mall, I went the other way. 


IMG_1436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1440 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1443 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1453 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1455 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Between all the standard suburban houses you will also find some architecture. 


IMG_1457 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Here's there's enough space for houses to have some proper gardens. 


IMG_1460 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The neighborhood amenities = vending machine.


IMG_1462 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1467 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1475 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The rice fields start directly at the edge of the town.


IMG_1477 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

On the road between Higashiura and Kariya you find the standard entertainment. 


IMG_1491 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1492 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1500 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The bridges crosses 2 rivers that flow parallel to each other with a concrete separation in between for about 3 kilometers before they join in Chita Bay. 


IMG_1505 by Momo1435, on Flickr


It's not just a waterway, the power line highways runs from a power station downstream to central Nagoya.


IMG_1516 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Ogawa Station -> Kariya Station*

Across the river we enter the city of Kariya. With a population of 150.000 it's not a small city, but it's full blown Japanese suburbia.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1526 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1539 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1544 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1547 by Momo1435, on Flickr]


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1556 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Safety is everything in Japan, so everywhere you will see this signs with the height above sealevel and the distance to the nearest emergency shelter. Apparently there are also Portuguese speaking people in the neighborhood. 


IMG_1559 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1565 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1571 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1582 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1606 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1615 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The target destination of this walk, a 95m tall residential tower that is U/C right now.

# KARIYA 刈谷 | Excel Grande Kariya-Ginza Tower エクセルグランデ刈谷銀座タワー | 95m | U/C - thread


When I was there they were working on the most important earthquake resistance measure for this tower, the base isolation. Notice how exceptionally clean the building site looks, I guess it's to make sure that the base isolation is not compromised. The tower will rest on these bases, and not the clean concrete.


IMG_1637 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1652 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1655 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1663 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1670 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

skip


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The towers close to the main station, these form the skyline of the city. 


IMG_9782 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9785 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9792 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9797 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9817 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9837 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9841 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9858 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9861 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9882 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9874 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9849 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9888 by Momo1435, on Flickr



IMG_9913 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

From the top of the castle you have a wide view over Gifu and the whole Nagoya metropolitan area. 


IMG_9916 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9923 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9928 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9929 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Suburban sprawl, in the top left corner you see the Nagoya skyline.


IMG_9937 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9949 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The Gifu skyline 


IMG_0063 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0106 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0149 by Momo1435, on Flickr


wordt vervolgd


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Gifu*, continued

Inaba Jinja is a shinto shrine that was established in the year 85, that's more 1900 years ago. It's common for Shrines to be moved, it came to this location in 1539. The buildings are not that old though, it's also very common to rebuilt shrines if the buildings are getting to old. The Kami that is enshrined here is Inishiki-Irihiko-no-mikoto.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9830 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0178 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0187 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0189 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0208 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0211 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0217 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0220 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0223 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Back into the city.


IMG_0237 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0245 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9813 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0257 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The Yakuza are more visible in smaller cities like this then in Tokyo or Nagoya. But they making sure that everybody knows, including tourist that they are not welcome. 


IMG_0260 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0267 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9799 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9805 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0270 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0280 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0292 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Back in Nagoya

*Nakamuraka-ku *

The neighborhood behind Nagoya Station.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1867 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1882 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1885 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1890 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1905 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1910 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1927 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1932 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1940 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1942 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1946 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1949 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Johoku Line*

This is one of the more remarkable railway lines around Nagoya. 

It was supposed to become part of a larger freight line around the city. But after the construction started in 1976 it was not finished, the JNR Japan National Railways stopped the project because of their large financial troubles. Eventually the line was finished by JR Central in 1991 as a passenger line, but for the operation they set up a dedicated railway company, the Tokai Transport Service Company. This small railway operates a fleet of 4 diesel powered motor cars, the ones you usually only see in rural areas in Japan. The timetable is rather meager with just 1 train per hour in both directions. During peak hours this is increased to 2 and even 3 trains per hour. 

You really wonder how this line is surviving, especially when you see the infrastructure. The whole line runs over a large concrete viaduct, for a large part directly along one of the major loop roads around Nagoya. It looks like a complete mismatch with the tiny trains on so much infrastructure.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

One of the motor cars at Biwajima Station, one of the terminals of the line.


IMG_2264 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2268 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2272 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2286 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ajiyoshi Station, one of the 6 on this line. 


IMG_2285 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2290 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The view from the platform.


IMG_2294 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Walking down the stairs the scale of the viaduct on which the line runs becomes obvious. 


IMG_2298 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2303 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2305 by Momo1435, on Flickr

The exit is underneath the viaduct, but there you have to go to a tunnel to really go outside. 


IMG_2312 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2314 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2321 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2325 by Momo1435, on Flickr


A lot of concrete was used for everything on this line. 


IMG_2328 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice. I didn't know that Nagoya is actually big urban area with collection of cities rather than just city. Castle being almost in downtown is actually surprising.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It's pretty much standard for all large Japanese cities that they a core city surrounded by a large built up area that includes several existing cities. In Tokyo and Osaka it's a bit more obvious. Tokyo has Kawasaki, Yokohama, Saitama City and Chiba. Osaka with Kyoto and Kobe is a even stronger example as these 2 cities are more seen as separate entities, but it's 1 large urban area. 

These cities are all located on coastal plains, these are the largest areas of flat land in the very mountainous Japan, which is the reason why they could easily be urbanized. In the case of Osaka and Nagoya the city starts at the coast and end where the mountains start. The pictures from the Gifu mountain show this perfectly as this is at the edge of built up area around Nagoya. The Kanto plain around Tokyo is even larger and still has large rural areas on the north and the western sides. Tokyo could have even been much bigger then it is already if those last rural areas where also built up.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing on from the last set of the Tokai Transport Service railroad. 

*Suburbs around Ajiyoshi Station*


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2364 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2366 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2374 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2382 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2387 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2395 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

From Ajiyoshi Station I walked to:

*Nagoya Airport Walk / Aichi Museum of Flight*

This is the old airport of Nagoya that lost most of its commercial flights to Chubu Centrair International Airport in the Nagoya Bay. Now it's in use as a base of the Japanese self defense forces, the factory of Mitsubishi's ill fated MRJ aircraft program is located here and only Fuji Dream Airlines has a base here for their domestic operations. Also at the airport is a large mall, the Nagoya Airport Walk which is modeled after an airport terminal. And in November last year the Aichi Museum of Flight opened it's doors next to the mall.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2417 by Momo1435, on Flickr

The food court with a fake airport destinations board. 


20180428_154441 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Mall events every weekend. 


20180428_102058 by Momo1435, on Flickr


This girl group that was going to perform later on looked promising. I could become a fan. 



20180428_101835 by Momo1435, on Flickr


No pictures of the event, but the play area was also interesting as it has a Ultraman Theme. 


20180428_132500 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Ultraman is the sympathetic superhero with alien powers that prevents Japan from being invaded by a gang of monsters. The monsters are also very popular in Japan, you can models of them in all toy stores. On of the former members of the girlgroup that had an event that day was also a fan of the monsters. 


20180428_154220 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Aichi Museum of Flight, the YS-11, this was the last commercial plane that came from Japan before the MRJ. It was produced in the 1960s mainly for airlines from Japan 


IMG_2426 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2741 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2749 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2762 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

On the roof of the museum there's a spot for aircraft spotters with a nice view over the airport. 


IMG_2434 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Fuji Dream Airlines has a colorful fleet of Embraer planes. 


IMG_2475 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2568 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2612 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2722 by Momo1435, on Flickr


If you look the other way you have a good view over suburbia. 


IMG_2455 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Back to:

*Central Nagoya*

just some city shots


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1130 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1185 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1202 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1205 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1220 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1224 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1232 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1235 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1244 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1247 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1261 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nagoya City Science Museum 


IMG_1264 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1267 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1269 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Nagoya City Fire Bureau


IMG_1293 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1296 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

In case you didn't notice, there are roadworks ahead.


IMG_1306 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1319 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Bad photo of this new building that was designed by Kengo Kuma. 


IMG_1328 by Momo1435, on Flickr


New theater.


IMG_1345 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1350 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1357 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1362 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1367 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1394 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1398 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Cat in the Park.


IMG_1424 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1425 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kinjofuto *

The railway museum I visited earlier in this thread is located one of the artificial Island in the port of Nagoya. This area is called Kinjofuto and is being transformed from a industrial port area into an area with several public functions like this museum. There are also large furniture shops (not the one from Sweden), a convention center and the Legoland Japan theme park was recently opened.


IMG_9739 by Momo1435, on Flickr


There's also a cruise terminal. 


IMG_9742 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9745 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Legoland hotel


IMG_9751 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Large bridges are the road connections between the different harbors. 


IMG_9753 by Momo1435, on Flickr

The Aonami Line connects the city with this area. The private operator Nagoya Rinkai Rapid Transit runs the trains on this former freight only line.


IMG_9763 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates also from Nagoya, momo


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Ajiyoshi Station #2*

This is a different Ajiyoshi Station then we visited before in this thread. It's in the same neighborhood but 750m apart. This one is on the Meitetsu Komaki Line, one of the commuter lines that into central Nagoya. 

It's original terminus is Kamiiida Station, where until the 1970s people could change to the Nagoya tramway system. When the trams stopped operating the commuters could not connect to the metro network. To fix this the line was extended by 1 station to Heian-dori on the Nagoya Municipal Subway Meijo Line, which is the metro ring line in Nagoya. The line was not financed by Meitetsu, therefor it became part of the metro network as the Kamiiida Line. The original plans were to extend the line even further through the center of the city, that never happened, it's all on hold. So now it's a metro line between 2 stations with just the Meitetsu trains operating the services.

But that's just the info that has nothing to do with this impression of the Ajiyoshi Station.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I passed the Nagoya City Limits walking from the Airport Walk Mall to this station. 


IMG_2765 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The station.


IMG_2781 by Momo1435, on Flickr


I would have been impressed by all the bicycles if I would not have been Dutch. 


IMG_2786 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The entrance inside the station.


IMG_2789 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The line runs on street level through the neighborhood.


IMG_2792 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2800 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2804 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2813 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*More Nagoya By Night*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1975 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1997 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2003 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2030 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2060 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2101 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2128 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2132 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2167 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2180 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2232 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Time to move on.


IMG_2840 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2843 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2846 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2865 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2854 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2856 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2889 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------

